# 40+ Red Asian Aros In A Pond



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

This indoor pond is 2 meters deep!

Hey Neal, you have a great pond... but this OWNZ you!!









http://www.arofanatics.com/members/vic/friendredcompond/

And yes, this pond belongs to a hobbyist in Asia... not so "cramped" and "disgusting" is it?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

OMG!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks Nice az hell best pond i ever seen


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

omg


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

DAHHHHMN! that is f*cking awesome


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

godamn that sh*t is nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

beautiful


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

That is my dream pond. Amazing!


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is awesome.
















I would never leave my house if I had that setup.


----------



## frankie_knuckles (Apr 27, 2004)

wow thats friggin unbeilevable


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

its safe to say thats the most expensive body of water on the planet..

beautiful fish... f*cking beautiful.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

arowspace said:


> And yes, this pond belongs to a hobbyist in Asia... not so "cramped" and "disgusting" is it?


 he is the minority.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Super Sweet!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

... holy crap.

I'm guessing he's trying to breed them? Any success?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

check out the guys other pics too. he has TONS of asian arrows


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

swim time

imagine how many crickets he must go through


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

sweet lu said:


> swim time
> 
> imagine how many crickets he must go through


 you dont feed those crickets dude.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

arowspace said:


> Hey Neal, you have a great pond... but this OWNZ you!!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

It said in the one caption that it was cricket feeding time


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awesome pond..but too bad i don't like ponds..imo you just can't enjoy fish from the top angle..but thats just me..


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thePACK said:


> awesome pond..but too bad i don't like ponds..imo you just can't enjoy fish from the top angle..but thats just me..


 i have to agree with you but some have some nice sh*t in there pond like peacock

hes got some nice fishys but i would have to figure out some "windows" to get some

profiles, but with clear ass water like peacocks its still pretty cool


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> It said in the one caption that it was cricket feeding time


 all be damned.. they must be feeding them as snacks or "Treats" to show off for the geusts..


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Peacock said:


> One Bad Malafaala said:
> 
> 
> > It said in the one caption that it was cricket feeding time
> ...


 It is actually quite common, I feed mine crickets weekly.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

BoomerSub said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > One Bad Malafaala said:
> ...


 crickets are very healthy and make a nice snack but i dont know anyone who makes them a staple diet for their 2 foot AA...

and you just cant order enough crickets to feed 40+ large AA's a day..


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Peacock said:
> ...


 Hey man if you have the cash to purchase 40 AA quality red aro's, house them all in the same huge pond, then you have enough money to buy crickets.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

Time to get out the fishing poles!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

irate said:


> Time to get out the fishing poles!!!!!


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > BoomerSub said:
> ...


 good point.. LOL!

the man defenatly has some $$$$$$$$...

who ever said money cannot buy happiness is a moron.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Peacock said:


> who ever said money cannot buy happiness is a moron.


 EXACTLY!


----------

